# Pictures from Eastern Canada Orchid Show in Montreal



## orchideya (Oct 19, 2013)

Paph St. Swithin (14 spikes with blooms):







Phrag. H.Popow:






Paph. Mount Toro:






Phrag Sergeant Eric:






Paph. Sanders Pride:






Paph. Hideki Okuyama - first time see this one, really like it (malipoense x glanduliferum)






plant:






Will post more later...


----------



## eggshells (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, lots of great growers from Eastern Canada!


----------



## emydura (Oct 19, 2013)

That St Swithin is amazing. I'm not I have ever seen a multi with 14 spikes. Incredible growing. Nice Mt Toro as well. The Hideki Okuyama is cool.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 19, 2013)

Some amazing plants on display. I love the Montreal show and I am saddened I did not make a trip there this weekend...its just too expensive (and then I spend money on plants). I hope you had a chance to enjoy it.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 19, 2013)

Great pics Orchideya! Thanks for sharing.

My heart beated for Paph. Hideki Okuyama when I saw it this afternoon. Do you know who is the grower of that beauty?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, some real specimen plants at that show!!!! Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2013)

Maybe the St Swithin and the Mt Toro have the same owner, seeing the clonal name is the same. That's one massive St Swithin BTW. Wouldn't want the job of re-potting!


----------



## emydura (Oct 20, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Maybe the St Swithin and the Mt Toro have the same owner, seeing the clonal name is the same. That's one massive St Swithin BTW. Wouldn't want the job of re-potting!



So what is the St Swithin being grown in? It must be some pot.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everybody.

Erythrone, I think that Hideki Okuyama was on Piping Rock Orchids display. Of course I checked their website as soon as I got home - they are not offered there. 

The large multies were all on the same display, for some reason I assumed they were from Montreal Botanical Garden. St. Swithin was in some huge black plastic tub-thingy, but the medium was not possible to see, it is totally covered with growths.


Here are some more pics, hope you enjoy.

Phrag. Jason Fisher:






Paph. sanderianum (it was hanging too high):






Paph. delenatii x malipoense:






Sorry, don't know the name of the next. I am usually good at going plant, label, plant, label, but in this case my brain didn't cooperate, I missed the label:






Phrag. caudatum (update: not really a caudatum. It is Phrag Grande that was awarded as caudatum):






Minis from Piping Rock:






Forrestview display:


----------



## Dido (Oct 20, 2013)

a lot of beautys thanks for sharing with us


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I like the plant labels from Piping Rock. Very classy.


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2013)

wow.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool:
PHANTASTIC Paphies! 
That St. Swithin is amazing! No I wouldn't want to even attempt lugging it around or repotting. I give the grower :clap::clap::clap:
I have a Hideki Okuyama, it's a difficult grower for me. I've tried treating it like a malipo, when that didn't seem to work, I then tried treating it more like a glanduliferum. Sometimes it bloomed quite nicely & other times deformed, now not at all .......
so why is it I can't throw it out? It's getting one more try, this time in the warm grow room for the winter.


----------



## John M (Oct 20, 2013)

'Nice to have this peak at the show. 'Wish I was there. The sanderianum seems very dark....nice! The Phrag. caudatum is not caudatum. It looks like Grande; but, it's definitely NOT caudatum. It would be interesting to see the award photograph for 'Regal Bearing'. I'd like to know if this is another case of judges not knowing what they're looking at; or, if someone switched a tag by mistake....or on purpose?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2013)

Wonderful show -- thanks for sharing it with us. I love the Mt. Toro best. Would love to have one like that.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 21, 2013)

That was my first thought too John..not caudatum


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 21, 2013)

John M said:


> 'Nice to have this peak at the show. 'Wish I was there. The sanderianum seems very dark....nice! The Phrag. caudatum is not caudatum.  It looks like Grande; but, it's definitely NOT caudatum. It would be interesting to see the award photograph for 'Regal Bearing'. I'd like to know if this is another case of judges not knowing what they're looking at; or, if someone switched a tag by mistake....or on purpose?




I agree... It looks a lot like a Grande...

In the awards section in Orchid Wiz 'Regal Bearing' is with Phrag. caudatum. There is also a picture of the clone... but the plant looks a lot like a Grande on the photo.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I couldn't make the show as I was in Florida last weekend. I guess the super Saint Swithin was grown by Denis. Maybe I won't have a conflict next year.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, 'Regal Bearing' was originally awarded as caudatum but is really phrag Grande but the name has to stay.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Yes, 'Regal Bearing' was originally awarded as caudatum but is really phrag Grande but the name has to stay.



Why does the name have to stay?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

It's like the famous "schlimii Wilcox" you can't move an awarded plant to another species or hybrid name.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 21, 2013)

OK... I understand there are rules... 

So I ask this:

Can rules be changed ? And if not, why?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

AOS Judging Handbook Rule 16.3.1 - "Why ask why?"


----------



## orchideya (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, a small note in the brackets (not really a caudatum) on the plant label could help, so some newb like me wouldn't look silly posting the picture with a wrong name.


----------

